# iPhone 5 to be unveiled September 12th



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Reports: iPhone 5 to be unveiled Sept. 12 - CNN.com


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Shouldn't there e a question mark at the end of your title? Until the announcement it's all conjecture, isn't it?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

garry said:


> shouldn't there e a question mark at the end of your title? Until the announcement it's all conjecture, isn't it?


+1


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Garry said:


> Shouldn't there be a question mark at the end of your title? Until the announcement it's all conjecture, isn't it?


I actually thought about adding that and then decided to just copy exactly what CNN had on their site.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

krs said:


> I actually thought about adding that and then decided to just copy exactly what CNN had on their site.


Well it could be an iPad Mini for all we know. Or a full-size AppleTV set. Or something we haven't even predicted yet. AirPlay for cars, for example.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

fjnmusic said:


> Well it could be an iPad Mini for all we know. Or a full-size AppleTV set. Or something we haven't even predicted yet. AirPlay for cars, for example.


That's exactly what I heard on my car radio this afternoon along with some recent Apple news - a new "iPad Mini".

And then some very brief Apple/Samsung lawsuit update stuff. Yawn!!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

iPad Mini 7.85" and new iPhone (not iPhone 5 - the 4S was already the 5). Everyone and their baby has confirmed this (especially Jim Dalrymple who's notoriously reliable). It's pretty much a done deal now, isn't it... tho the wild cards will be whether the iPod Touch/Nano get updated as rumours suggest. But hopefully!


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I guess until Apple confirms it nothing is 100%, but this one is a pretty safe bet. The iPhone is long overdue for a major update and this date fits with the timeline.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

wow. I recall a lot of sneering when it was suggested that apple would produce a 7" tablet. This would be surprising.


----------



## raydar (Jun 30, 2011)

If there's NFC, I might bite the bullet.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Considering The Verge, Bloomberg, Reuters, The New York Times, The Loop, AllThingsD, and iMore verify/confirm the day, I would not be surprised if September 12 was the official date. Not this many people would confirm such a date if it were not bound to happen...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Tech Elementz said:


> Considering The Verge, Bloomberg, Reuters, The New York Times, The Loop, AllThingsD, and iMore verify/confirm the day, I would not be surprised if September 12 was the official date. Not this many people would confirm such a date if it were not bound to happen...


I dunno. A lot of people were in agreement about weapons of mass destruction as a reason to stage a pre-emotive strike against Iraq. Doesn't mean they were right.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

That's a reasonable comparison.

w00t.... iPhone 5!! yeah..... can't wait!! marked it on my calendar... gonna line up and EVERYTHING. 

but seriously folks... i says to the guy i says......... tha pics floating around look GOOD. i like the new design. we'll see if it's the real deal on SEPT 12th!!!! YEAH!!


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

I slightly disagree. 
after finally accepting the idea of a small dock connector and having to replace all the accessories I bought, I just can't get my head around the rumored new location for the headphone jack! i feel the bottom location is so very unnatural and awkward!
and the tall design is not too attractive either! along with the two different colors on the back.
I really hope these are just rumors though, and we'll see a sleeker design from apple, cause I really hate to say it, Samsung is catching up very quickly and stealing apple's thunder!!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

MacUnited said:


> I slightly disagree.
> after finally accepting the idea of a small dock connector and having to replace all the accessories I bought, I just can't get my head around the rumored new location for the headphone jack! i feel the bottom location is so very unnatural and awkward!
> and the tall design is not too attractive either! along with the two different colors on the back.
> I really hope these are just rumors though, and we'll see a sleeker design from apple, cause I really hate to say it, Samsung is catching up very quickly and stealing apple's thunder!!


Oh it's not just the thunder they've been stealing…


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm really interested though.. how many of the folks here think that the headphone jack at the bottom is a good idea?


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

I like the idea of the headphone jack at the bottom. I keep my phone in my pocket and it's always 'bottom's up' _except_ when I have the headphones plugged in. I find it easier to press the button to access SIRI that way or to quickly answer the phone when I have to take it out of the sleeve (I don't have a 'case' since my pocket is notorious for scratching phones).

Having the jack on the bottom would be more natural for me.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

headphone in the bottom is the natural location. For example if you use your iPhone in your car and need to connect it for power and use the headphone jack to connect it to the stereo you can no longer place your iPhone nicely into for example a cup holder. When you put you iPhone into your pocket is should go upside down so when you pull it out it is right side up you don't have to flip it around.

Now I hope the designs I see in terms of length and 2 tone colours on the back are wrong. I hope Apple has pulled a fast one on everyone. Tim did say they would be doubling up on IP security. So maybe like the same people who thought the "iPhone 5" was coming out with some crazy design when the iPhone 4S came out and they were wrong and the same when they said there would be a 13" MBP Retina and wrong again. 

I think Apple can do better than what we have seen as mockups.


----------



## psycosis (Mar 29, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> headphone in the bottom is the natural location. For example if you use your iPhone in your car and need to connect it for power and use the headphone jack to connect it to the stereo you can no longer place your iPhone nicely into for example a cup holder. When you put you iPhone into your pocket is should go upside down so when you pull it out it is right side up you don't have to flip it around.


You are doing it wrong. You should be using the line out in the dock connector to connect to audio and power.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

psycosis said:


> You are doing it wrong. You should be using the line out in the dock connector to connect to audio and power.


Really? So where would you connect the audio jack? I don't know about your dock connector but mine has no audio connection to my cig lighter.

Anyways that was all before I got a new truck which has bluetooth. But know many who to connect the saound to their system its through an audio cable they connect to the headphone jack.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

MacUnited said:


> I slightly disagree.
> after finally accepting the idea of a small dock connector and having to replace all the accessories I bought, I just can't get my head around the rumored new location for the headphone jack! i feel the bottom location is so very unnatural and awkward!
> and the tall design is not too attractive either! along with the two different colors on the back.
> I really hope these are just rumors though, and we'll see a sleeker design from apple, cause I really hate to say it, Samsung is catching up very quickly and stealing apple's thunder!!


i don't mind the headphone port on the bottom all that much because the iPod touch has it and i used that for a while so got used to it. i agree the smaller dock connector is a big kick in the nuts from Apple though. I don't understand why they're so damn stubborn and don't just adapt to using micro USB like EVERYONE else uses.


----------



## psycosis (Mar 29, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> Really? So where would you connect the audio jack? I don't know about your dock connector but mine has no audio connection to my cig lighter.
> 
> Anyways that was all before I got a new truck which has bluetooth. But know many who to connect the saound to their system its through an audio cable they connect to the headphone jack.


There are a few iPhone car charges that have a audio jack on the part that connects into the cig lighter. I know not everyone has these, I was kinda playing the role of Apple


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

psycosis said:


> There are a few iPhone car charges that have a audio jack on the part that connects into the cig lighter. I know not everyone has these, I was kinda playing the role of Apple


Ah.


----------



## bobsmyuncle (Aug 1, 2009)

I always put my phone in my pocket with the dock connector down to protect it from dust, dirt etc. Having it point upwards is foolish IMO.

Changing the dock connector is just amazing to me. Apple has so quickly gone from the cool, quirky, underdog to the megalomaniac superpower that is mocked and hated.

Releasing updates at a blistering pace, and taxing your followers with replacing their accessory investments is simply insulting.

Planned obsolescence is becoming a catch phrase that is followed or preceded by "Apple" within 6 words.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

bobsmyuncle said:


> I always put my phone in my pocket with the dock connector down to protect it from dust, dirt etc. Having it point upwards is foolish IMO.
> 
> Changing the dock connector is just amazing to me. Apple has so quickly gone from the cool, quirky, underdog to the megalomaniac superpower that is mocked and hated.
> 
> ...


How is a new pin connector which hasn't changed since it's inception 5 years ago, considered a blistering pace? Plus, we don't know the full facts yet. There may be an added feature from these new connectors. The savings in space could provide for a larger battery or room for new chips. We simply don't know yet. 

A new connector is simply an inconvenience that will be solved by an adapter. You may see Apple being mocked for these moves, but I see this as progress and never standing still.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

From the web page of Julian Lennon. Inside scoop perhaps, or just more speculation?


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

bobsmyuncle said:


> I always put my phone in my pocket with the dock connector down to protect it from dust, dirt etc. Having it point upwards is foolish IMO.


Yeah, because there's never dust, fuzzies, dirt or anything in pockets...



> Changing the dock connector is just amazing to me. Apple has so quickly gone from the cool, quirky, underdog to the megalomaniac superpower that is mocked and hated..... Etc.


This is complete hyperbole. The dock connector was first used in the third gen iPod, released in April of 2003. If Apple changes to a different connector, it'll be after almost 9.5 years of using the same connector. THAT is amazing to me. To stick with a piece of hardware for close to 10 years. 

If they are changing it, it is to decrease the internal space required as well as simplify. If there is anything Apple claims it is all about, it is simplicity. The 30-pin connector just isn't necessary anymore and it's the only thing in the iPhone and iPod that hasn't shrunk in 9 years.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

fjnmusic said:


> From the web page of Julian Lennon. Inside scoop perhaps, or just more speculation?
> View attachment 24806


No.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

kloan said:


> No.


Care to elaborate?

I think it could be a very good candidate for the supposed iPad Mini. Only difference is, I think it will be simply marketed as the new iPod Touch Maxi. Well, probably some better word than Maxi, but it makes more sense to introduce a larger iPod Touch than a smaller iPad, although both products are selling just fine at the moment.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> From the web page of Julian Lennon. Inside scoop perhaps, or just more speculation?
> View attachment 24806


I love, the all aluminum design. I'm not much for the full glass thing currently on iphones.


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

Double post, sorry


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

satchmo said:


> How is a new pin connector which hasn't changed since it's inception 5 years ago, considered a blistering pace? Plus, we don't know the full facts yet. There may be an added feature from these new connectors. The savings in space could provide for a larger battery or room for new chips. We simply don't know yet.
> 
> A new connector is simply an inconvenience that will be solved by an adapter. You may see Apple being mocked for these moves, but I see this as progress and never standing still.


+ 1, if there would not be any progress, we still would be driving Model T's and they would all be black. And we would not have any iPhones to bitch about the connector.


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> From the web page of Julian Lennon. Inside scoop perhaps, or just more speculation?
> View attachment 24806


Looks good, but I do not think that is it, there is a detailed article on Macrumors that shows the back of the iPhone 5, mostly aluminum, but top and bottom plastic for the antennas. But the pics sure look nice


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Just get rid of the home button already.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> Just get rid of the home button already.


After spending some time using the Galaxy Nexus, one of the biggest adjustments I had to make was the absence of a physical home button. I was constantly trying to use the device upside down. The home button is a great visual cue (for me, at least).


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

okcomputer said:


> The dock connector was first used in the third gen iPod, released in April of 2003. If Apple changes to a different connector, it'll be after almost 9.5 years of using the same connector. THAT is amazing to me. To stick with a piece of hardware for close to 10 years.


While it's true that they have retained the same physical connector, there have been functional changes over time (e.g., elimination of firewire charging which impacted *many* third party accessories).


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

crawford said:


> While it's true that they have retained the same physical connector, there have been functional changes over time (e.g., elimination of firewire charging which impacted *many* third party accessories).


No doubt. I have found a great many accessories that do not work with the current iPhone or iPod Touch despite having the same 30 pin connector.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

fjnmusic said:


> Care to elaborate?
> 
> I think it could be a very good candidate for the supposed iPad Mini. Only difference is, I think it will be simply marketed as the new iPod Touch Maxi. Well, probably some better word than Maxi, but it makes more sense to introduce a larger iPod Touch than a smaller iPad, although both products are selling just fine at the moment.


I don't think it looks like anything they'd bring to market. It just looks like someone's rendering.

I'm leaning towards believing the 'leaked' photos we've seen up til now are probably closer to what's going to be released.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

kloan said:


> I don't think it looks like anything they'd bring to market. It just looks like someone's rendering.
> 
> I'm leaning towards believing the 'leaked' photos we've seen up til now are probably closer to what's going to be released.


I hope Tim's comments about double down on security is a game by apple to release these fake parts and something totally different comes out


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Interesting story.

Day4 - How we screwed (almost) the whole Apple community


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> Interesting story.
> 
> Day4 - How we screwed (almost) the whole Apple community


You can fool too many of the people too much of the time. Interesting read.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

Well I remember watching an interview for Steve jobs where he said that he doesn't want the Internet to be a nation of bloggers.. And I agreed with him wholeheartedly.. And that's why..


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> Interesting story.
> 
> Day4 - How we screwed (almost) the whole Apple community


Loved that experiment. Interesting to see where it breaks down. To be fair, the big news sites like Yahoo were skeptical and mentioned it was a rumor, but it was tech bloggers and tweeters who fueled the fire without keeping that healthy dose of skepticism. Kind of plays into the "What is considered journalism?" discussion.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> From the web page of Julian Lennon.


The singer?


----------



## joeyrussell37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Joker Eh said:


> Interesting story.
> 
> Day4 - How we screwed (almost) the whole Apple community


Thanks for the link, it's a very interesting read. It just shows how fast information spreads on the Internet, and so much of it has to be taken with at least a grain of salt.

People who write articles need to make a better effort to disclaim RUMOUR, otherwise, things like that could happen really easily. There are just too many people in this world that trust everything that's on their screen.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

A great example as to why I laugh at people posting links to technical bloggers as some kind of proof.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

satchmo said:


> The singer?


And offspring of the late Beatle. You can find him on Facebook. He's mostly doing photography these days, though he has recently released new album.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Soooo, this is tomorrow. I don't see much chatter about this. ANyone pre ordering?

I skipped 4S, but I'm not skipping this one.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I'll be ordering the new iPhone as soon as possible. I'm ready to upgrade from my iPhone 4


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

groovetube said:


> Soooo, this is tomorrow. I don't see much chatter about this.


I'm not in the market for one so I haven't been following any rumours about what the new iPhone will include, but there was a lengthy article on the German news site Spiegel.

I ran that through google translate - a bit funny English but I think it's good enough to understand what they mean.


> How do you know that Apple will soon unveil a new iPhone model? Online marketplaces burst almost before a glut of used iPhones. Only the German edition of eBay lists more than 4500 contract-free iPhone deals. Apparently, many fans prepare is preparing to purchase a new Apple phone soon. The reason for the sale euphoria Apple has even delivered: Last week, the company sent out invitations to events in San Francisco and London to media representatives.
> 
> DISPLAY
> "It's almost here," was the headline, including a large twelve was named as a date, the shadow formed a five. This leaves no question Apple is on 12 September to introduce the iPhone 5. SPIEGEL ONLINE on Wednesday will report live from 19 clock of the event and provide the first details of the sixth-generation iPhone.
> ...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

steviewhy said:


> I skipped 4S as well. Depending on what we see tomorrow I may get the 5. If the screen is wider and taller I'm in. Otherwise I may get a Galaxy Note 2 or stick with the 4 for another year. I use my phone more & more for internet access and the current size isn't cutting it anymore.


I agree with you on the size thing. I'm really hoping apple enlarges in not just a little taller, but just a little wider.

I keep seeing these other phones with awesome screen sizes. But I prefer to run iOS.

Though I did play with win mobile and was pretty surprised at how good it was.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

I have a 9 month old 4S, and I'll be ordering the new iPhone (also unlocked) before December if possible. I'm on the fence, but, I might step up to 32GB.


----------



## Tomac (Dec 31, 2002)

Anobit acquisition. Flash durability. Faster read/write speeds. New dock connector and cable. 

Under-the-hood memory improvements are what I'm rooting for.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

a taller iphone will mean I will be trying a samsung phone for the next year.. and I really don't want to do that! lol so the only hope I'm still clinging on is remembering what happened last year when every website was predicting a different phone and the 4S came out of no where. I remember even some company was selling bumpers and cases that were a little bit bigger.. Apple's reaction then was mute, just like this time around.. unlike when the iphone 4 was leaked which made apple mad!
so here's to hoping we'll get a bigger screen.. not a taller screen..


----------



## skanji (Oct 17, 2008)

What's going to be interesting is to see how the Canadian telecos react. Upon the release of iphone4, all of us could renew after 2 years into a 3 year contract and receive promotional pricing.

Now, the landscape has changed, and it's 36 months, not 24, which allow you to receive promotional pricing.

I bought the iphone4 on September 6, 2010. It's now going to cost me:
$175 penalty
$35 admin fee
$xxx promo price of the new iphone5

This will enrage most users out there...and i'm sure most are even unaware. Let's hope Rogers et al change the policy for a few months to waive the penalties on us.

#WishfulThinking


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

skanji said:


> What's going to be interesting is to see how the Canadian telecos react. Upon the release of iphone4, all of us could renew after 2 years into a 3 year contract and receive promotional pricing.
> 
> Now, the landscape has changed, and it's 36 months, not 24, which allow you to receive promotional pricing.
> 
> ...


I've decided to purchase unlocked this time. I'm through with being on a contract. A few hundred in savings isn't worth being at Rogers' mercy.


----------



## skanji (Oct 17, 2008)

John Clay said:


> I've decided to purchase unlocked this time. I'm through with being on a contract. A few hundred in savings isn't worth being at Rogers' mercy.


will be interesting to see the cost on an unlocked iphone, as well as availability. I think last time with the iphone4, there was a pretty significant delay between getting the iphone4 unlocked vs the iphone4 through dealers. 

Wouldn't surprise me if there was an agreement between the telecos and apple to wait until x months to offer the unlocked version of the new iphone5.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

John Clay said:


> I've decided to purchase unlocked this time. I'm through with being on a contract. A few hundred in savings isn't worth being at Rogers' mercy.


I'll be purchasing my second unlocked directly with Apple. Rogers is at my mercy. I've learned to cleave out good value from them when I dictate terms based on what I need.
As a consumer you get put in jail for 36 months on Rogers terms if you sign a contract.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

skanji said:


> will be interesting to see the cost on an unlocked iphone, as well as availability.


I'd expect it will cost the same, or very close to, what an unlocked 4S costs now, which is $649 for the 16GB model.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

September 12th?? Aw, but that's a whole year away!!!


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------

